# Phoenix Area Surges



## Stack2432 (Nov 15, 2020)

Uh... Why are there absolutely never any Surges anymore in the Phoenix area? A few months ago every day there were Surges all over the valley during the day and then again during the evening, even on weekdays. Now there isnt anything at all all day long on the weekends as well... What's going on? It's impossible to make any money out here anymore...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Our economy is going to shit - fast.
The news media and the politicians are not saying anything about it.
"The People" don't care (well 50.2% of them don't) they just want what they want ... preferably free.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Stack2432 said:


> Uh... Why are there absolutely never any Surges anymore in the Phoenix area? A few months ago every day there were Surges all over the valley during the day and then again during the evening, even on weekdays. Now there isnt anything at all all day long on the weekends as well... What's going on? It's impossible to make any money out here anymore...


How many are out vs pax?


----------



## Stack2432 (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't even know what the hell you just said


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Drivers vs passengers

No surge I won't drive.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Stack2432 said:


> Uh... Why are there absolutely never any Surges anymore in the Phoenix area?


Too many drivers and too few pax.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Too many drivers and too few pax.


Yep. I Saw it yesterday here when I needed five rides to get 45 bucks.
No real surge. Not worth working... but all the girls with no police records were out in their 300,000 ex police crown Victoria's driving's their butts off for 8 an hour
Choosing a career doing something any moron can do is not really the best choice


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

wallae said:


> Yep. I Saw it yesterday here when I needed five rides to get 45 bucks.
> No real surge. Not worth working... but all the girls with no police records were out in their 300,000 ex police crown Victoria's driving's their butts off for 8 an hour
> Choosing a career doing something any moron can do is not really the best choice


$2.25 ?! Let me guess, you are from India and drive this one.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

wallae said:


> Tough town. Needed 5 rides Sunday to get $45 quest


Yeah, it's suck almost everywhere right now, I hope these guys will figure out a new unemployment soon enough.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Yeah, it's suck almost everywhere right now, I hope these guys will figure out a new unemployment soon enough.


Normally I do real well with Surge 
I have no real complaints
If it's good I'm out if it's bad I'm home
Not working for crap


----------



## Saluki11 (Nov 11, 2020)

Stack2432 said:


> Uh... Why are there absolutely never any Surges anymore in the Phoenix area? A few months ago every day there were Surges all over the valley during the day and then again during the evening, even on weekdays. Now there isnt anything at all all day long on the weekends as well... What's going on? It's impossible to make any money out here anymore...


I hear ya. The rides I DO get are short lately here in Phoenix. Ex. 18 rides $83.00. Wtf?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Saluki11 said:


> I hear ya. The rides I DO get are short lately here in Phoenix. Ex. 18 rides $83.00. Wtf?


Congratulations
You're the low bidder


----------



## Saluki11 (Nov 11, 2020)

wallae said:


> Congratulations
> You're the low bidder


No thanks.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Saluki11 said:


> No thanks.


Last 3 nights I was refusing rides every 20 seconds.
18 minutes 
22 minutes 
19 minutes 
Rides that may have been out of a quest area. 
F that 
I'd go for a guaranteed fair pay


----------

